# Only in Queensland - woman's nude mountain climb



## The Backward OX (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a link:
Woman's naked mountain climb | Ipswich News | Local News in Ipswich | Ipswich Queensland Times

Don't blame me - I'm only the messenger.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why would she-

Oh, never mind. Whatever floats her boat, right?


----------



## Dudester (Mar 9, 2011)

I've climbed something like 25 or 30 mountains, and a few large rocks. I think she's just in desperate need of attention.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 9, 2011)

Shouldn't that be "Nude woman's mountain climb"? Who dresses mountains after all?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 9, 2011)

And I thought Bear Grills was a kn*b head; Bare All isn't much better.

I don't see the point. Seems like such a waste of time, and ink. Ah well, doesn't affect me. Thank god it wasn't Space Mountain.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 9, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> Shouldn't that be "Nude woman's mountain climb"? Who dresses mountains after all?


 
:lol: This. :thumbl:


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been to a nude beach (in bathing suite) watching nude volley ball players and I thought that was dangerous. Especially for the men!


----------



## Eluixa (Mar 9, 2011)

So there was a man too? Did I somehow miss the pics of him on top of the mountain?

I can totally see going bare for the most part, but shorts and shoes seem most reasonable. Swimming naked on the other hand, is awesome.


----------



## Baron (Mar 9, 2011)

Eluixa said:


> Swimming naked on the other hand, is awesome.


 
That really depends where you're swimming, who with and what else is in the water.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Mar 9, 2011)

Typical Aussies... 

Their women run around nude all over the Outback.


----------



## Eluixa (Mar 9, 2011)

I think people have trails in the US to walk naked too. Maybe Colorado? Can't remember for sure. 

And I'd want to make sure the waters were reasonably safe, no gators, grizzlies or great whites, for instance.
Where? Unpopulated.
With who? No one. Ah, sweet solitude.


----------



## bysharonnelson (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL. There are whole colonies of naked people who live up in the hills here in Oregon. When I was growing up in Central Oregon we would stumble on them occasionally while out 4x4ing. Always entertaining. I have to say though, they were always friendly and welcoming, they never expected us to be nude they just welcomed us to their camp and offered refreshments lol. A bit unnerving for a 8 or 9 year old but I suppose it was a learning experience.


----------



## Tom88 (Mar 11, 2011)

In a similar vein, my girlfriend dragged me into one of those hippy-dippy stores because they supposedly have the best incense candles...

...anyway, as I was paying for it (with government money, arigato!) the not-quite-all-there shopkeeper tried to coerce us into a local, annual event whereby a mass of people (read: idiots) do a huge bike ride through the streets starkers. Not quite having the quota of 'culture' that Melbourne so wishes me to have I openly mocked this idea and received a pretty filthy look.

Come now, even for the perverts out there, who wants to see pasty, naked wobbly bits jiggling about in a circular motion. Not I!


----------



## bysharonnelson (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL they do a naked bike ride here too! They rid down the main freeway into downtown Portland. Thankfully it is done in the middle of the night! Whats worse is there are videos of it on you tube, sharing their insane wrongness with the world.


----------



## sadiemaddie (Apr 30, 2011)

Tom88 said:


> In a similar vein, my girlfriend dragged me into one of those hippy-dippy stores because they supposedly have the best incense candles...
> 
> ...anyway, as I was paying for it (with government money, arigato!) the not-quite-all-there shopkeeper tried to coerce us into a local, annual event whereby a mass of people (read: idiots) do a huge bike ride through the streets starkers. Not quite having the quota of 'culture' that Melbourne so wishes me to have I openly mocked this idea and received a pretty filthy look.
> 
> Come now, even for the perverts out there, who wants to see pasty, naked wobbly bits jiggling about in a circular motion. Not I!


 
That sounds flat out painful, not just for the riders but for the unfortant on-lookers. And my questions is what do the women do when it's that time of the month? Do they wear clothes, well at least pants?


----------



## kennyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very cool. Nothing like a nude hike up a mountain!


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Apr 30, 2011)

sadiemaddie said:


> And my questions is what do the women do when it's that time of the month? Do they wear clothes, well at least pants?


I think they're the ones that mark the trail.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 30, 2011)

Eluixa said:


> I think people have trails in the US to walk naked too. Maybe Colorado? Can't remember for sure.
> 
> And I'd want to make sure the waters were reasonably safe, no gators, grizzlies or great whites, for instance.
> Where? Unpopulated.
> With who? No one. Ah, sweet solitude.


Still sounds pretty drafty. Sounds like a mosquito buffet, too.


----------



## sadiemaddie (Apr 30, 2011)

InsanityStrickenWriter said:


> I think they're the ones that mark the trail.


 


I will now look at the trail markers in a different way. Thanks for the mental picture. lol


----------



## Jinxi (May 1, 2011)

InsanityStrickenWriter said:


> I think they're the ones that mark the trail.


 
ROFL! Enjoyed that - thank you


----------



## The Backward OX (May 2, 2011)

Perhaps someone could start a thread about "that time of the month"...

_Hmmm_


----------



## Rustgold (May 2, 2011)

Dudester said:


> I've climbed something like 25 or 30 mountains, and a few large rocks. I think she's just in desperate need of attention.


I especially wish I wasn't living in Ipswich at the moment. lol

I'm not sure what mountain she was supposed to be climbing.  I guess that she wasn't good enough to climb an actual mountain so had to do some cheap publicity stunt for the tabloid.


----------



## Foxee (May 2, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Perhaps someone could start a thread about "that time of the month"...
> 
> _Hmmm_


 No.


----------

